# Dogs....hum



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

ok, well theres so many forums and such, then I heard this and couldnt belive it.
My Dog Space....myspace for dogs.
So I went to check it out and found this, halloween pet contest section they got. Figured I would share it.
http://www.mydogspace.com/photo/detail/80231

p.s. and no! im not a member there, so dont ask. may have to help sign the puppy up though.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

ummmmmm.. did you see the ad for "date my pet" on the bottom of the page... nice


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Hellrazor said:


> ummmmmm.. did you see the ad for "date my pet" on the bottom of the page... nice


lol, then it would have to be a double date.


----------



## HrdHeaded1 (Sep 20, 2007)

> lol, then it would have to be a double date.


 Hmmmmmmm wonder what would be up with my herd.. 8 dogs? YIKES! that's a hellva date!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

and my wife says I NEED A LIFE (Halloween)


----------



## strange1 (Mar 12, 2006)

Are flowers and doggie treats required?


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

this be intersting.im gonna sign miss Vada up on mydogspace and see if she can get a date, ill keep ya posted.......lol


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

to date this dog, look for her on mydogspace.lol


----------



## strange1 (Mar 12, 2006)

For a devil of a good time, call me.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Vada said to tell the above doggie,,,,,,,hummmm....find me here.........
http://www.mydogspace.com/me/johnny933

lol


----------



## strange1 (Mar 12, 2006)

Just got Bogart (Bogey) yesterday, gonna have to wait and see what he prefers.


----------



## OWS (Jan 26, 2008)

*hi*


----------

